# My new to me ATV..



## pavwa (Jan 28, 2010)

I finally picked up a polaris magnum 330 4x4 last night. It isnt a 800 but it should still go threw some stuff. Anyone have one of these? Iam looking for a front bumper winch set up if anyone has any idea where I can get one Thanks


----------



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a ton of online stores with just about unlimited possibiltys. Just do a search on your model and the stores will pop up. Have fun with the new machine Good luck.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

yep i have a quad bike and they are fun,not the one you have,but they are fun to use.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

pavwa said:


> I finally picked up a polaris magnum 330 4x4 last night. It isnt a 800 but it should still go threw some stuff. Anyone have one of these? Iam looking for a front bumper winch set up if anyone has any idea where I can get one Thanks


 
The big ones are over rated, my first Quad was a 125 suzuki, drove the dog crap out of that thing, then my kids did the same..


----------

